# April 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (May 30, 2022)

Congratulations to @Sil.  The April 2022 Photo of the month is "The Surfer."


----------



## Robshoots (May 30, 2022)

Congratulations, Sil.  Amazing photo!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 30, 2022)

A great shot, well deserved winner.....


----------



## Warhorse (May 30, 2022)

Amazing photo! Congratulations


----------



## terri (May 30, 2022)

Congratulations, Sil!   A real beauty.


----------



## Sil (May 30, 2022)

thank you all very kind !!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 30, 2022)

I absolutely love the colors in this and the crop you did also! Congrats on a very deserving win!


----------



## Fujidave (May 31, 2022)

An amazing photograph Sil fully deserved win.


----------



## Sil (May 31, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I absolutely love the colors in this and the crop you did also! Congrats on a very deserving win!


thank Dean !!!


----------



## Sil (May 31, 2022)

Fujidave said:


> An amazing photograph Sil fully deserved win.


Thank Dave... il like the photo of the eagles... i like that eagle whit white head.....here no white head....


----------



## SquarePeg (May 31, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## Sil (Jun 2, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Excellent!


Thank Square Peg !!!


----------



## Space Face (Jun 2, 2022)

By far the standout.  Well done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 3, 2022)

Congrats on a very cool looking image, good job!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 5, 2022)

Killer image!


----------

